# Mysql Passwort ändern...



## pagaty (26. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mein Root-PW von mysql ändern.

Wie verhält sich ISP-Config (3) dann?
Ich muss ISP-Config doch sicher sagen, das und in was ich es geändert habe.

Wo mache ich das denn?

Über eine Antwort freue ich mich.

LG
pagaty


----------



## planet_fox (26. März 2010)

Ich bin zwar ned sicher aber du kannst das Passwort ändern von mysql und könntest danach ein update von ISPConfig3 machen dann fragt er sowiso nach dem Passwort. 

Ansonsten wüsste ich da nix genaues da seit ISPConfig 3 das Passwort verschlüsselt hinterlegt ist. 

Ich würde vielleicht ein Backup deiner gesammten Datenbank vorher machen und dann diese schritte durch führen


----------



## planet_fox (26. März 2010)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Ich bin zwar ned sicher aber du kannst das Passwort ändern von mysql und könntest danach ein update von ISPConfig3 machen dann fragt er sowiso nach dem Passwort.
> 
> Ansonsten wüsste ich da nix genaues da seit ISPConfig 3 das Passwort verschlüsselt hinterlegt ist.
> 
> Ich würde vielleicht ein Backup deiner gesammten Datenbank vorher machen und dann diese schritte durch führen


Hier ist ein HowTo um die DB zu Sichern 



> http://howtoforge.com/faq/6_3_en.html


----------



## pagaty (26. März 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Jetzt kommt der peinliche Moment für mich:

Ich hab das Mysql-PW nicht mehr, bzw. das Buch in dem ich meine PW`s schreibe ist weg.

Ich wollte das PW ändern, damit ich ein Update machen kann. 

Frage zum Verständnis:
Wenn ich das PW ändere und dann ein Update von ISP Config mache, werden die Daten und Konten dann übernommen? Bzw. kann der Updater auf die vorhandenen Daten zugreifen.... hmmm... hat ja das mysql-root-pw... müsste gehen.
Dann die nächste Frage: Wird bei einem Update das Mysql PW neu in ISP Config geschrieben? 

Danke im Voraus

pagaty


----------



## Till (26. März 2010)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/controlpanels/ispconfig2/how-to-reset-the-mysql-root-password/


----------



## pagaty (26. März 2010)

Danke, das war mir schon bewusst.

Mir ging es darum, ob ISP Config noch funktioniert, wenn ich das MYsql Root PW ändere.

Und wenn nicht, wie das Problemchen lösen könnte. 

Meinst Du das wie oben angenommen bei einem Update das neue Mysql Passwort in ISP Config übernommen wird?


Danke

pagaty


----------



## planet_fox (26. März 2010)

Gib mir 15-20 min ich teste meine lösung, aber ich bin mir fast sicher dass es so geht zumindest bei ISPConfig drei


----------



## planet_fox (26. März 2010)

Es geht aber es gibt einen Haken noch, wenn deine ISP Config version Aktuell ist, dann sagt er beim Standard ISPConfig Update Script dass du bereits die Akuellste Version hast. Aber das sollte beim Download von ISPConfig anders sein. Also sprich wenn dein ISPConfig3 nicht upto date ist eine Sicherung machen erst das geht so 

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/controlpanels/ispconfig3/how-to-update-ispconfig-3/

Beim Punkt "*Backup before updates*"

Danach manuel updaten und zwar so

cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php


----------



## pagaty (26. März 2010)

Wow,

VIELEN DANK erst mal.


Backups habe ich ausreichend gemacht. Mein system ist nicht aktuell (3.0.1.3 (suche schon länger das Buch...))
Werde alles umgehend umsetzen. Melde mich dann noch mal.

Nochmal Danke für Deine Mühe.

LG
pagaty


----------



## pagaty (1. Apr. 2010)

Huhu,

beim Testsystem hat alles hervorragend geklappt. DANKE

Jetzt möchte ich das Produktivsystem umstellen, und er meldet mir einen Fehler, das ich keine 3er Version hätte!?!
Es ist das Original zur kopierten Testumgebung (Es kann eigendlich nichts anders sein)  Ich habe 3.0.1.3 drauf, und beim Updater und auch beim manuellen Update heist es:

```
>> Update  

This software can not be installed on a server wich runs ISPConfig 2.x.[
```
Wo habe ich meinen Denkfehler? Auf diesem Server war noch nie eine ISP Config2 Installation gewesen.

Danke
pagatay

P.S: Soll ich dafür nen neuen Thread eröffnen?


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2010)

Du hast vermutlich einen Ordner /root/ispconfig angelegt. Dieser muss gelöscht werden damit Du ispconfig 3 installieren kannst.


----------



## pagaty (1. Apr. 2010)

Ui, das ging ja schnell.

Leider habe ich in /root kein ispconfig Verzeichnis.

Könnte es noch an etwas anderem liegen?

Danke

pagaty


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2010)

Dann muss ein Verzeichnis /home/admispconfig da sein. Der Installer prüft auf diese beiden Verzeichnisse von ispconfig 2.


----------



## pagaty (1. Apr. 2010)

ja. das ist da.

kann ich das einfach löschen?

btw. wie kommt es denn dahin? wie gesagt, auf diesem server war nie ISP Config 2.

danke

pagaty


----------



## pagaty (1. Apr. 2010)

ich glaube ich habs rausgefunden, wo der pfad herkommt.

ich wollte kürzlich clamav updaten, und habe es nach dem post im forum gemacht, habe dann aber erst gesehen, das es für ISP C2 ist.

evtl. kommts daher.

lg
pagaty


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2010)

In dem Fall kannst Du den Pfad löschen.


----------



## pagaty (1. Apr. 2010)

Danke.

Hat tadellos geklappt.

Frohe Ostern.


pagaty


----------

